# Can't wait for my (I'll tip you on the app) money train to come rolling in...



## Land rover black (Mar 26, 2018)

It's due to arrive never! Why end the ride with A lie people?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Your entire rideshare "Career" is based on a lie. This should come as no surprise.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

Land rover black said:


> It's due to arrive never! Why end the ride with A lie people?


Because they want you to put 5 star. Rating system is useless. Everyone get 5 star from me, because rider see his rating change( after ride, if important for him / her. They can rate or change rating easy. If they see rating downrate, then they put low rating for driver). It's not easy to maintain good rating for driver, but rider can maintain 5star easy. Tip driver cash, and rating go up. Driver rate once on Uber, rider can go to hell. Specially when I tip you on app!!! ?✌??


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

We have a few posters on these Boards who give an automatic one star to anyone who says that he will tip in-application.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Your entire rideshare "Career" is based on a lie. This should come as no surprise.


Agree. In same time is freedom, independence. Money-- huge NO. It's only Good additional. Today, it's good to have 2 job for steady income. Rideshare give individual anytime to work additional. 
As long driver license clean,(many Uber drivers go to trucking ?), than no problem ?✌?

They get one star for sure. Digging grave for themselves.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Mine are locked in a secret Uber vault


In the Titanic


----------



## SoFlaDriver (Aug 11, 2018)

When you die and go to heaven all your "tip you in the app later!" tips are there, and it's like a mountain of pure gold. 

Sadly, heaven works on a barter system and gold is just like everywhere laying around on the ground so...


----------

